# Dayton Twinflex Value



## Mybluevw (Nov 3, 2006)

I am considering the purchase of a Dayton twinflex. I would like to know an approximate value so I know if I am getting a reasonable deal.
Thanx,
Mark
The bike has a correct rack that is not shown in the pic.
http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r114/mybluevw/dayton.jpg


----------



## eazywind (Nov 4, 2006)

*Howdy*

Hey Mark. Welcome to the cabe also! Peace, Marc


----------



## Mybluevw (Nov 4, 2006)

Thnks for the replies. I think I am going to bite the bullet even though the wife thinks I am crazy ;<) Who needs new furniture anyway


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 4, 2006)

how much are picking it up for anyway?


----------



## Mybluevw (Nov 5, 2006)

*Price*

I am still working out the deal. I will let you know when I get it home.


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 5, 2006)

cool I still want one when I get at least 2 grand to spend


----------



## shutterbugKELLY (Nov 6, 2006)

lol!  Our Twin-Flex is sitting in our living room.  We paid $100 for ours, then put in about $1000...new paint job, had everything rechromed, had the seat redone by the Saddle Shop, bought new handgrips, bouht new tires from Coker, bought a headlight (we painted it red, because we didn't like the look of the aluminum lights), and then bought the guts and lens for our taillite in the rack.  It was the first old bicycle in our collection, and our first restoration.

My great-uncle had acquired it sometime in the early 40s for his nephew or brother-in-law to ride one summer during his visit.  After that it sat pretty much untouched in the garage for the next 60 years.

The pic is not terribly great, hard to take a decent pic in the corner, but here it is...





Here's when we brought it home, I wish I would have had color film in my camera at the time...


----------



## Mybluevw (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice bike Kelly,
I wish I was only spending $100 for this one. It will probably be about ten times that much by the the time I get all of the correct parts. Oh well like I keep telling my wife, at least I'm not smokin crack


----------



## Sean (Nov 7, 2006)

Mybluevw said:


> Nice bike Kelly,
> I wish I was only spending $100 for this one. It will probably be about ten times that much by the the time I get all of the correct parts. Oh well like I keep telling my wife, at least I'm not *smokin crack *





The more bikes I bring home the more my wife thinks I might have started!


----------



## shutterbugKELLY (Nov 8, 2006)

Sean said:


> The more bikes I bring home the more my wife thinks I might have started!



  lol!  When my dad and I bring home bicycles, my mom alway has that "you should have left that on whatever junk pile you pulled it out of."  She even thought that the Twin-Flex was junk when we got it, even though it was really in great original shape.  There are some people who can only see what is in front of them, and others who can see what might be.  Though I must admit that my dad and I had no idea what an amazing find it was.  We thought that the dual suspension was pretty cool, and we liked the extra long tank   - I don't think that you can say noobie loud enough.

In the garage with the Twin-Flex was my great-aunt's chain-driven Arrowcycle (Collier-Keyworth) tricycle from when she was a kid, I thought that it was great.  My parents were like, "you like that?"  Now it's one of their favorite tricycles.


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 9, 2006)

omgosh I wish i could just find something like that. I came into this hobby like 10 years to late and I was born 20 years too late too


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

I paid $1,500 for mine a little over a year or so ago.


----------



## Mybluevw (Jan 13, 2007)

*Twinflex*

I ended up paying $900 for the bike. It is missing the chainguard, and the braces for the rack. I think the fenders are not correct for the bike. It came with some fenders that look like a wald type with a round x-section (no peak at the top of the fender). The bike is badged as a Champion, what type of fenders would it have come with?
I am in the process of mocking it up so I can ride it, and will post a pic when it is on two wheels again.
Mark


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 29, 2016)

I found an old thread.
Price of a Twin-Flex has gone up some??


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 29, 2016)

It's only been about 10 years Mark. I think most things have gone up


----------



## John (Nov 29, 2016)

I have this one. What do you think it would sell for. Have a guard for it.


----------



## catfish (Nov 29, 2016)

John said:


> I have this one. What do you think it would sell for. Have a guard for it.
> View attachment 389697 View attachment 389698 View attachment 389699


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 29, 2016)

I value mine at 4k considering what I paid and what I personally contributed...whether or not it would sell for that will have to wait.
Chris


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 29, 2016)

John said:


> I have this one. What do you think it would sell for. Have a guard for it.
> View attachment 389697 View attachment 389698 View attachment 389699



I know what I sold it for...


----------



## locomotion (Nov 29, 2016)

Mybluevw said:


> Nice bike Kelly,
> I wish I was only spending $100 for this one. It will probably be about ten times that much by the the time I get all of the correct parts. Oh well like I keep telling my wife, at least I'm not smokin crack



well $1000 including all the missing parts is still a smoking deal!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 29, 2016)

shutterbugKELLY said:


> Here's when we brought it home, I wish I would have had color film in my camera at the time...





Film in the camera! Damn this thread is OLD!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 29, 2016)

I know, and the original condition looked good enough to preserve.
That bike would never get re painted these days.
Maybe parted out, but certainly not re painted, lol!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 9, 2016)

Novelty bikes.....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

